# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) Firmware جميع فريموير الآي فون بروابط مباشرة

## mohamed73

*Download iPhone Firmware Files* 
Below you can find the direct links to the  iPhone Firmware Files for  every released firmware version.  Please note  that if you use Safari  you must disable the auto unzip feature.  It may  be easier to just use  Firefox!  
1.0.0: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
1.0.1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
1.0.2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
1.1.1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
1.1.2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
1.1.3: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
1.1.4: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.0.0 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.0.0 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.0.1 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.0.1 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.0.2 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.0.2 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.1.0 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.1.0 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.2.0 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.2.0 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.2.1 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2.2.1 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.0.0 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.0.0 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.0.0 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
3.0.1 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.0.1 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.0.1 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.0 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.0 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.0 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.2 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.2 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.2 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.3 (2G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.3 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3.1.3 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.0 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.0 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.0 (4): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.1 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.1 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.1 (4): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.2 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.2 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.0.2 (4): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.1.0 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.1.0 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.1.0 (4): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.2.1 (3G): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.2.1 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.2.1 (4): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.2.6 (4 CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.0 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.0 (4 GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.1 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.1 (4 GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.2 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.2 (4 GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.2.7 (4 CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.2.8 (4 CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.3 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.3 (4 GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.2.9 (4 CDMA): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.4 (3GS): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
4.3.4 (4 GSM): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك.....

----------


## dalitog_01

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## Abu khaled

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## cazawi007

merciiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## pispisa

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## mourabit

شكرا

----------


## الاغه

مشكوريين

----------


## ELAMIR

thankssssssssssssssssss

```
:)
```

----------


## البوب شريف

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

